# GDA Rosters



## Kicking it (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anyone know when rosters will be posted on the USSDA website?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 21, 2017)

Kicking it said:


> Does anyone know when rosters will be posted on the USSDA website?


Few are already posted. Guess some are still finalizing (from what I've heard).


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 21, 2017)

Kicking it said:


> Does anyone know when rosters will be posted on the USSDA website?


You have to look at individual teams to see rosters. It's up to admin to post them. They have time to do this before the first game, which could be a day before.


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 1, 2017)

Many GDA rosters are now posted.  Looking at the 02 players/teams I'm familiar with, a couple of interesting things off the bat:

1) It looks like So Cal Blues decided to keep its undefeated national champion G02 ECNL team intact.  Their 01/02 roster has FOURTEEN 2002's, but none are from that Blues ECNL team.  Eight are from the So Cal Blues Holley team (played SCDSL Champions last fall), FIVE are from West Coast's ECNL team, and 1 played for the Flight 1 Slammers Reserve (Champions) team. (All three 2002's on West Coast's 01/02 GDA team were former West Coast ECNL players, so West Coast's ECNL team has lost at least 8 of their 2002 players this season.)

I wonder where the other 9 players from Blues Holley ended up?  Blues isn't in DPL so perhaps they are still with Blues but playing for the other Blues Flight 1 team now?  If so, then there wasn't as big of a hit to Flight 1 as there might have been.

2) The LA Galaxy 01/02 team only has two 2002 players.  One was Arsenal ECNL, the other Beach Flight 1.  No luck if you were an 02 player on a Galaxy affiliate team.  More interesting perhaps is they only show 15 players on their roster.  Presumably they'll add more later?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 1, 2017)

I glanced at a few of the So Cal 04 teams. I was surprised to see that a few have such thin rosters. But they have several flight 1 and 2 teams in scdsl.


----------



## Kicking it (Sep 1, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I glanced at a few of the So Cal 04 teams. I was surprised to see that a few have such thin rosters. But they have several flight 1 and 2 teams in scdsl.


I noticed that too. Perhaps they are purposely keeping small rosters due to the subbing rules?


----------



## Soccer (Sep 1, 2017)

At 04 you are allowed to sub 7 players at 3 moments, half time is not a moment.

But still when you are out you are out.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Sep 3, 2017)

03 rosters look small some are only 14 with players in two age groups?  How does that workout.  Player can play with which ever team needs the most help.


----------

